# Tablero auto Pegar Flex al LCD



## elbrujo (Dic 30, 2009)

Alguno sabe con que pegamento y como se pega un flex de un tablero de auto del LCD a la plaqueta? Lo abri mal sin darme cuenta de unos seguros plasticos y se me despego. En otros circuitos el flex va soldado o con un conector de presion. Aca va pegado.. :enfadado:

Compre un pegamento del tipo electrico solo que no me atrevi a utilizarlo sin consultar desde el momento que si lo coloco sobre el impreso y si es electrico estaria poniendo en cortocircuito todo el micro. Son 30 pines muy juntos..


----------

